# Hurricane Ian



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I’ve been gone off the site for a long time.I worked on a military ship with no wii-fi so here I am again…
Just a quick update. I was injured on the ship and I’m now home.Walked into hurricane Ian( yes I moved back to Fl)..via Ky,Tn and now Fl.Anyway had to have knee replacement surgery so I’ve been down for sometime.
Well here comes Ian ( no we are good on the east coast..space coast area( Titusville).So thank goodness I prep as I have made up a very large bucket ( as requested by my church)with things needed over on the West coast.Sending it full of prep stuff for a family.church had a list but I added a few things ….a bag of Weather hard candy,gum,abook( light reading),list of stuff in the bucket, pen, notebook,black marker,,personal washcloths,hand towel,footie socks,hand mirror,hairbrush and ties,instant coffee& creamers,sugar,dog food,hand lotion, female product, eye drops, to name a few..Of course I have the regular stuff from the list also… 99.9% of these things I already had …so thank you dear friends for helping me over the years to have an 1/2 ass idea of things besides the basics.. since I’ve been out of work for Almost a year now there is no way I could have afforded anything.Glad to help out and now to replace my stock as soon as I get back up off my behind,will be ready again!!! Will be back here again too I know it’s scary but …. I’m back…Gabby


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome back.
Hope that you get better.you had to move back to Florida, and I thought I was off my rocker.lol you did a good deed sending the items to the people.


----------

